# Can i Promote my Freelance Business in my car while ubering?.. Advise



## hortiz (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm a Freelance photographer and web designer that also wants to drive for uber, 
I'm thinking to promote my business on my car while ubering, If anyone have some advice or experience doing something similar can write me up in this post.

I was thinking to put some headrest monitor to promote my business with some video - No audio and maybe save some Business cards or brochures in case someone ask about my business. That's my idea so far.

Any advice?


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

hortiz said:


> Hi guys, I'm a Freelance photographer and web designer that also wants to drive for uber,
> I'm thinking to promote my business on my car while ubering, If anyone have some advice or experience doing something similar can write me up in this post.
> 
> I was thinking to put some headrest monitor to promote my business with some video - No audio and maybe save some Business cards or brochures in case someone ask about my business. That's my idea so far.
> ...


After I got approved for Uber, I had my car wrapped to advertise my freelance biz. It's been working great! And when riders need to pick me out in the crowd I tell them to look for the <make> <model> with the wrap for <Shlomo's Pest Control> and they spot me right away. OK, that's not really my biz, but you get the idea.


----------



## hortiz (Jun 8, 2015)

So i guess that i'll have to "inform" uber about my idea?..

i'm in NYC where are you located?


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

hortiz said:


> So i guess that i'll have to "inform" uber about my idea?..
> 
> i'm in NYC where are you located?


No. Do not inform Uber about your idea. They'll tell you you can't do it. However, you're an independent contractor driving your own car. Although Uber would like to control what you do with you car, it's entirely up to you. Don't let a third party control how you live your life and run your business. You need to be loyal to yourself, not Uber.


----------



## hortiz (Jun 8, 2015)

Best advice ever.. Thanks


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

hortiz said:


> Best advice ever.. Thanks


You're very welcome. I've had my car wrapped for better than a year. When riders ask me about the business being advertised on my car I'm happy to discuss. If they're interested in what I provide I give then promo letter openers, Post-It notes, and business card magnets.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I 1 star any driver actively trying to sell me shit.


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

Simon said:


> I 1 star any driver actively trying to sell me shit.


I agree 100%. That's why I don't try to sell shit. But if someone wishes to discuss the wrap on my carriage, who am I to deny them?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

9 of 10 passengers ask "What else do you do for a living." This is the time to throw out your business.

I am sure many riders will consider using your services.

Here in Houston, according to TNC regulations, we can not give out personal information, but does not say anything about business info.


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

Trebor said:


> 9 of 10 passengers ask "What else do you do for a living." This is the time to throw out your business.
> 
> I am sure many riders will consider using your services.
> 
> Here in Houston, according to TNC regulations, we can not give out personal information, but does not say anything about business info.


Exactly. That Simon chap seems to think we're actively promoting and pimping our real jobs. Sure, I suppose some do. But that's a rather gauche way to comport oneself while executing one's duties as a for-hire driver. By and large, my riders are very interested in the graphics I display on my carriage, they complement the artwork, and they are curious about the details of the business I actively promote. I especially enjoy when they pull out their phones and browse to my website.

And you're right. Nearly every rider asks what we do for our "real" job. By the time they've scanned my wrap, they have a pretty darned good idea what my real job is and they don't have to ask that inane question.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

If you talk about your side buisness I'm afraid your UBER driving career won't "develop".......


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

UberLou said:


> If you talk about your side buisness I'm afraid your UBER driving career won't "develop".......


Not an issue. Uber is just a part-time job, not a career. Can you imagine making Uber a career? The very thought is incredibly depressing.


----------



## Tara (Jun 10, 2015)

Blind Driver said:


> No. Do not inform Uber about your idea. They'll tell you you can't do it. However, you're an independent contractor driving your own car. Although Uber would like to control what you do with you car, it's entirely up to you. Don't let a third party control how you live your life and run your business. You need to be loyal to yourself, not Uber.


----------



## Tara (Jun 10, 2015)

Don't tell theme nothing . Is you one car and do the best for you


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Simshotpost: 312054 said:


> I 1 star any driver actively trying to sell me shit.


Do you buy shit?
What kind of shit do you buy?


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Do you buy shit?
> What kind of shit do you buy?


That was one of my questions, too. Exactly what kind of shit would cause Simon to rate a 1? Dog shit? Human shit? Goat shit? Fish shit? On the other hand, who in their right mind would attempt to sell such commodities while ubering unless one was in the manure business? Of course, if that were the case you understand what you're in for as soon as you climbed aboard the Uber manure wagon.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Blind Driver said:


> That was one of my questions, too. Exactly what kind of shit would cause Simon to rate a 1? Dog shit? Human shit? Goat shit? Fish shit? On the other hand, who in their right mind would attempt to sell such commodities while ubering unless one was in the manure business? Of course, if that were the case you understand what you're in for as soon as you climbed aboard the Uber manure wagon.


I know, he is silent. 
Packed, unpacked or bulk? 
How much shit does he wants?


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> I know, he is silent.
> Packed, unpacked or bulk?
> How much shit does he wants?


Ya know, there is the possibility that Simon is full of shit and desires no more shit.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

I don't see an issue with it as long as you aren't forcing it. I have people ask about my "day job" which is a bar I work security at. I tell them and you'd be surprised how many come in to look for me. I don't get any perks to do it, they do it because they can. Same with having water bottles or something donated with whatever company's name. It's there if they want it, but not shoved down their throat


----------



## REagCB (May 6, 2015)

I agree with Trebor. Most pax ask if I do this full or part time and when I say part time they always ask what else I do. If they talk to me about it and I get any inkling that they could be a future client I give them my business card at the end. It's always been well received. I end up giving a lot of free real estate advice along the way but it's cool.


----------



## Golfermack (Mar 13, 2015)

Blind Driver said:


> OK, that's not really my biz, but you get the idea.


Why don't you want to name your biz? I thought you wanted to publicize it. 
John


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

Golfermack said:


> Why don't you want to name your biz? I thought you wanted to publicize it.
> John


Wow, you're a sharpie! Um, maybe because I don't want to be identified on this forum.....


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

REagCB said:


> I agree with Trebor. Most pax ask if I do this full or part time and when I say part time they always ask what else I do. If they talk to me about it and I get any inkling that they could be a future client I give them my business card at the end. It's always been well received. I end up giving a lot of free real estate advice along the way but it's cool.


No one ever got a low rating for dispensing free advice. Well, I take that back. Simon has probably given a poor rating even when he received free advice, but that's just how he rolls by his own admission.


----------



## hortiz (Jun 8, 2015)

I really appreciate your comments guys.. and i agree with most of you, you're not constantly promoting your business to every pax that ride with you.. It's just a way to promote what you do besides uber and get the pax more interested ..


----------



## Blind Driver (Jun 10, 2015)

hortiz said:


> I really appreciate your comments guys.. and i agree with most of you, you're not constantly promoting your business to every pax that ride with you.. It's just a way to promote what you do besides uber and get the pax more interested ..


Couldn't agree more. All things in moderation.


----------



## Bukrub (Jul 18, 2015)

I promote my biz and network and look for other jobs with every Pax. I don't think we could get away with a wrap in Houston with the TNC permit, but I've exchanged many many Biz cards. Screw Uber, it's your car and you can smoke if you want too.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

Blind Driver said:


> Ya know, there is the possibility that Simon is full of shit and desires no more shit.


There is a possibility that Simon is "Bat Shit".


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

hortiz said:


> Hi guys, I'm a Freelance photographer and web designer that also wants to drive for uber,
> I'm thinking to promote my business on my car while ubering, If anyone have some advice or experience doing something similar can write me up in this post.
> 
> I was thinking to put some headrest monitor to promote my business with some video - No audio and maybe save some Business cards or brochures in case someone ask about my business. That's my idea so far.
> ...


See here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/unpr...back-from-uber-rider.32831/page-5#post-449407


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

I tell people I'm a pro wrestler all the time.


----------



## JanetGraceMusic (Oct 18, 2021)

Blind Driver said:


> Ya know, there is the possibility that Simon is full of shit and desires no more shit.


How can i send you a response to concur with all you stated and how right you are? Oh! I know! 💯💯💯💯💯💯💯💯💯💯✌😘👏


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

In my market third party advertising is not allowed. The city will not license a wrapped rideshare vehicle for example.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Having a wrapped or otherwise commercially marked vehicle is against the TOS and could get you deactivated BUT practically speaking, who's going to complain. As long as you aren't doing a hard sell you should be fine. Leave some cards and flyers in a pocket in the back of the seat and only discuss if they bring it up. Hope it works well for you!!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Wrapping your car is one thing. Putting a video in front on them is another thing entirely. I would 1-star a driver who did that.

I have passengers try to peddle their money-making schemes on me while I'm driving and I don't like it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

hortiz said:


> Hi guys, I'm a Freelance photographer and web designer that also wants to drive for uber,
> I'm thinking to promote my business on my car while ubering, If anyone have some advice or experience doing something similar can write me up in this post.
> 
> I was thinking to put some headrest monitor to promote my business with some video - No audio and maybe save some Business cards or brochures in case someone ask about my business. That's my idea so far.
> ...


I'm sure Uber would not be thrilled but it's your car.
I personally think it's a great idea !
Good-Luck !


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Having a wrapped or otherwise commercially marked vehicle is against the TOS and could get you deactivated BUT practically speaking, who's going to complain. As long as you aren't doing a hard sell you should be fine. Leave some cards and flyers in a pocket in the back of the seat and only discuss if they bring it up. Hope it works well for you!!


Agree !!


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Old thread sometimes require old ideas.

My local breakfast diner sells space on their placemats to local businesses.

Planning a similar handout to my favorite local hangouts and places to eat for my pax.

I am part tour guide after all, so I might as well get paid for my word of mouth.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

JanetGraceMusic said:


> How can i send you a response to concur with all you stated and how right you are? Oh! I know! 💯💯💯💯💯💯💯💯💯💯✌😘👏


You went through the hassle of opening an account here to resurrect a 6 year old thread?

That's gotta be a record. 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

FerengiBob said:


> Old thread sometimes require old ideas.
> 
> My local breakfast diner sells space on their placemats to local businesses.
> 
> ...


Absolutely


----------



## Ypgodsent1 (12 mo ago)

Simon said:


> I 1 star any driver actively trying to sell me shit.


You have to be a miserable individual to 1 star someone who's trying to better themselves!


----------

